# POIs for Vets



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone point me in the direction of POIs for vets in France. I am sure someone posted this info about a year ago but I have not found it and my copy is corrupt and won't load. I really want a csv file but any format will do.

peedee


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi peedee here's a link to a Google map of some French Vets, its open for anyone to add to. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...716909631660500.0004774b0e0d2d4d09429&t=h&z=6

And a .csv to go with it.

Olley


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

If we are travelling Norfolkline we tend to use vets in Belgium because they appear on our tomtom--I don't think we put them there !
We were in Poperinge last year and the POI came up with 6 or 7 vets.
I showed it to a passer by with a dog and he said Paul Verstraete was the one he used so off we went on the walking route.
He was very good and reasonable.
Helen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

OK I have found them >here<

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is some info I keep on my Computer
http://freespace.virgin.net/passports.forpets/Vets in Europe.htm


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Peedee,

Your link is to Petshops not vets.

Helen


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ooops, my French is obviously not that good, thanks. Perhaps I was mistaken and there isn't a list? Nothing else appears on this site, other than pet supplies and it is fairly comprehensive.

peedee


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning Locovan

Many thanks for that link ... just what I was looking for.


----------

